# A/B switch



## Roughshod (Sep 22, 2007)

So I've been looking around at a few different switches, looked at Behringer and Boss, even seen a few DIY kits. Any recomendations? Looking to switch between a Little Giant head and a Daisycutter.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Roughshod said:


> So I've been looking around at a few different switches, looked at Behringer and Boss, even seen a few DIY kits. Any recomendations? Looking to switch between a Little Giant head and a Daisycutter.


I've heard great things about the StarTouch A/B pedal. Radial also makes some great ones but they're expensive.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...try a switchblade...it works...and the price is right...

http://www.ehx.com/products/switchblade


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I got a Radial BigShot A/B/Y pedal few weeks ago at Long & McQuade's for around $85. No complaints so far.

http://www.tonebone.com/re-bigshot-aby.htm


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

What about the kit from these folks:

http://www.roadrageprogear.com/ab.html

The "mini" one with the LEDs (needs a power supply) is quite cramped from a wiring/assembly standpoint. 

A 9V battery in a larger enclosure will last forever, as it only powers the LEDs...and you don't need a wall wart just for the LED's.

VERY good quality parts and enclosure for sure.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Build your own, they are fairly simple and tons of good schematics on the web for them.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ripper said:


> Build your own, they are fairly simple and tons of good schematics on the web for them.


+100 ...I should have mentioned this also. kqoct

Thanks Ripper

Dave


----------



## Skoczylas (Mar 27, 2007)

greco said:


> What about the kit from these folks:
> 
> http://www.roadrageprogear.com/ab.html
> 
> ...


That's the same one I was going to suggest. I never used one, but I was asking them about their loopers one day and they provided great answers and I would buy their A/B Switcher if I was in the market because of it.


----------



## Roughshod (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions...I think building one would be cool. I'll start looking for schematics.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

If you don't have easy access to a store that carries the components, you might want to look seriously at the roadrageprogear kit. In the end, it might work out to be similar in cost. The enclosure is also pre-drilled.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, build your own. I was lazy and got a Radial which is superb.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Roughshod (Sep 22, 2007)

Ordered a mini kit from Roadrage, should be in the mail tomorrow. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Roughshod said:


> Ordered a mini kit from Roadrage, should be in the mail tomorrow. Thanks for the suggestions!


The mini is a tight build...just a warning.

However, it certainly does have a very small 'footprint' (pun is intended).

Have fun with the build !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Roughshod (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Dave. I was checking out some gut shots of the pedal after you mentioned how small it was, I think I'll be okay. I didn't see the larger A/B offered as a kit. Since I'm splitting from basically a clean channel to a dirty one I don't think sparking up the LED will be necessary. I could always run an external battery if I found I needed it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Roughshod said:


> Thanks Dave. I was checking out some gut shots of the pedal after you mentioned how small it was, I think I'll be okay. I didn't see the larger A/B offered as a kit. Since I'm splitting from basically a clean channel to a dirty one I don't think sparking up the LED will be necessary. I could always run an external battery if I found I needed it.


You are right...I missed that the larger A/B was not a kit.

The main thing is to watch that you don't short anything when you put the enclosure together (that is what happened when a friend built the same mini A/B at my place). Keeping the wires as short as 'conveniently' possible also helps and shrink tubing/insulating the LED leads would be a good idea as that is a lot of exposed (metal) lead length.

I hope these "hints" help...forgive me if I have offended your skill/knowledge regarding this kind of DIY electronics.

Let us know how the build goes.

Cheers 

Dave


----------



## Roughshod (Sep 22, 2007)

No offense taken, I'm basically a novice at this type of thing. I actually just finished putting a Bitmo 3-way voicing mod into my Blackheart. I couldn't believe I got everything to fit onto that one small switch! It fired right up afterward and works very well. Admittedly not the prettiest of jobs but so far no smoke or tingles up the arms.


----------



## Roughshod (Sep 22, 2007)

Slow to post an update! Anyway, that was a super tight build as mentioned but it went fairly smoothly. Had a bit of a snag during shipping but all in all great quality, directions and support. I ended up putting an external battery on it for the LED's...kinda looks like a detonator!

http://i386.photobucket.com/albums/oo303/roughshod2008/IMG_0420.jpg


http://i386.photobucket.com/albums/oo303/roughshod2008/IMG_0421.jpg


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Stand back...it's gonna blow !!

Nice work...glad it went smoothly.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Roughshod said:


> No offense taken, I'm basically a novice at this type of thing. I actually just finished putting a Bitmo 3-way voicing mod into my Blackheart. I couldn't believe I got everything to fit onto that one small switch! It fired right up afterward and works very well. Admittedly not the prettiest of jobs but so far no smoke or tingles up the arms.


Hey, just noticed this, is the bitmo mod worth doing?


----------



## Roughshod (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey Matt,

I totally think the Bitmo is worth the $50 and time it takes to install. It really wasn't difficult to do the installation for one and the results are really cool. It really is clearly 3 different tones coming out of it at the flick of the switch. They recommend using a lower gain 12AU7 preamp tube I did not. Last week I had a master volume put into the amp and it essentially cuts or adds the EL84 into the gain. When it's running very clean with the master full up the voicing differences are really apparent.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Yeah, build your own. I was lazy and got a Radial which is superb.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


But if one of these kits is $60 or so, and you have to order it, wait for it and then build it, the $80 I spent on my passive Radial A/B at the store 10 blocks away was worth it. And Radial's build quality is beyond superb - I doubt this kit would be better, if even as good.

I can live without the lights - I'm switching between two amps that sound very different!


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

You should be happy with the Road Rage stuff, they make a great product.


----------

